# مواسير الحريق المدفونة حديد أسود غير ملحوم : أيهما أفضل اللحام أم الـــ Grooved Fittings



## شيخ الحارة (3 فبراير 2015)

السلام عليكم
هل يوجد كود يوضح أفضيلة اللحام على وصلات Grooved أو العكس بالنسبة للمواسير المدفونة تحت الأرض أو بصفة عامة .
أرجو التفاعل مع الشكر ،،


----------



## toktok66 (3 فبراير 2015)

شوف بالنسبه لكود معرفش بس انا مبسوط من سؤالك وعاوز افكر معاك 
عموما الفرق بين اللحام والجروف ميكانيكال كبلنج : اللحام طريقه ربط صلبه ليس بها سماحيه للتمدد والانكماش انما الجروف ميكانيكال كبلنج به هذه السماحيه 
المشكله ان الميكانيكال كبلنج مكلف اكثر من اللحام وهو مصمم لسهوله الفك والتركيب وبالتالي دفنه يلغي هذه الميزة 
طيب اكيد في اختيار يحقق الميزه الاولى في التمدد والانكماش وقابل للدفن وهو المواسير الزهر حيث يكون طريقه اتصالها مثل المواسير البلاستك راس وديل 

وهدور معاك بشكل اوسع


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (4 فبراير 2015)

لكي تستخدم مواسير الصلب المدفونة و حتي تضمن العمر الأمثل لها لابد من:
يتم سعف الماسورة بالرمل أو تنظيف سطحها بفرشة سلك كهربية يدوية 
ثم يدهن بالبرايمر او الايبوكسي 
ثم يلف حولها رباط مشبع بماد عازلة للماء و أفضل ما استخدمت هو شرائط تسمي تجاريا بـ دنسو تيب 
بخصوص ربط المواسير ف‘نه يتوقف على مهارة الفني و لكل مهنذ سيد


----------



## شيخ الحارة (6 فبراير 2015)

toktok66 قال:


> شوف بالنسبه لكود معرفش بس انا مبسوط من سؤالك وعاوز افكر معاك عموما الفرق بين اللحام والجروف ميكانيكال كبلنج : اللحام طريقه ربط صلبه ليس بها سماحيه للتمدد والانكماش انما الجروف ميكانيكال كبلنج به هذه السماحيه المشكله ان الميكانيكال كبلنج مكلف اكثر من اللحام وهو مصمم لسهوله الفك والتركيب وبالتالي دفنه يلغي هذه الميزة طيب اكيد في اختيار يحقق الميزه الاولى في التمدد والانكماش وقابل للدفن وهو المواسير الزهر حيث يكون طريقه اتصالها مثل المواسير البلاستك راس وديل وهدور معاك بشكل اوسع


شكرا يا باشمهندس ، و لكني أظن أن الحديد الزهر بيكون معرض للصدأ بشكل أسرع لو كان ظاهرا فما بالك لو كان مدفون . و أعجبتني فكرتك بأن ميزة الــ grooved ميزته السهولة في الفك و عليه ليس له فائدة عندما يكون مدفونا .


----------



## شيخ الحارة (6 فبراير 2015)

شكرا م صبري على الشرح و لكني اتمنى أن أجد مفاضلة بين طريقتي التركيب و لها مرجع من أي كود معترف به .


----------



## toktok66 (6 فبراير 2015)

شيخ الحارة قال:


> شكرا يا باشمهندس ، و لكني أظن أن الحديد الزهر بيكون معرض للصدأ بشكل أسرع لو كان ظاهرا فما بالك لو كان مدفون . و أعجبتني فكرتك بأن ميزة الــ grooved ميزته السهولة في الفك و عليه ليس له فائدة عندما يكون مدفونا .



طبعا لن يتم دفن الحديد الزهر بدون ان يكون مكسو من الخارج بطبقه pe 

عموما اللحام - يكون افضل من الكبلنج في حاله المواسير المدفوفه لانه في حال حدوث هبوط للتربه تماسك المواسير عن طريق اللحام لن يسبب مشاكل بينما العكس في حال الكبلنج سيحدث هبوط في خط المواسير ناتج عن مرونه الكبلنج ولتفادي ذلك وجب في حاله الوصل بالكبلنج ان تكون المواسير على فرشه خرسانيه وان يتم تثبيت المواسير بالفرشه كل مسافه ب انكور بلوك ان كان حمل التربه اعلاها لايكفي لتثبيتها جيدا ويجب حسابه
وقد ذكرت سابقا ان الكبلنج يتميز بالمرونه لحالات التمدد والانكماش
واخيرا كل طريقه مذكوره ممكنه ولم يتم الاعتراض عليها في الاكواد - فمثلا كود الحريق والمفروض انه الاكثر تشددا اتاح لك اختيارات طرق وخامات كبيره حسب المتاح في بلدك ومنطقتك - وهنا دوووور علم كبير وهو علم القيمه الهندسيه ENGINEERING VALUE وطبعا وجه نظر المصمم وطلبات المالك والتكلفه الماديه المتاحه
في شغلنا الكثير من المسائل الجدليه والغير منتهيه والكمال للواحد القهار


----------



## شيخ الحارة (7 فبراير 2015)

toktok66 قال:


> عموما اللحام - يكون افضل من الكبلنج في حاله المواسير المدفوفه لانه في حال حدوث هبوط للتربه تماسك المواسير عن طريق اللحام لن يسبب مشاكل بينما العكس في حال الكبلنج سيحدث هبوط في خط المواسير ناتج عن مرونه الكبلنج ولتفادي ذلك وجب في حاله الوصل بالكبلنج ان تكون المواسير على فرشه خرسانيه وان يتم تثبيت المواسير بالفرشه كل مسافه ب انكور بلوك ان كان حمل التربه اعلاها لايكفي لتثبيتها جيدا ويجب حسابه
> وقد ذكرت سابقا ان الكبلنج يتميز بالمرونه لحالات التمدد والانكماش




شكراً على الإفادة القيمة


----------



## ابو روزماري (4 مارس 2015)

معلومات قيمه ربنا يبارك فيكم 


بتعرفوا الحاجات دي ازاي يا جدعان 

ربنا يزيدكم من فضله


----------



## toktok66 (5 مارس 2015)

ابو روزماري قال:


> معلومات قيمه ربنا يبارك فيكم
> 
> 
> بتعرفوا الحاجات دي ازاي يا جدعان
> ...


اللي عاوز يعرف حاجه هيعرفها باي شكل بس خد القرار ودور على طرف الخيط وهتوصل الموضوع مش سهل بس بالممارسه ابسط مماتتخيل
كان عندي دكتور في الكليه بيقول اوعى تفتكر انك هتطلع مهندس انت بتدرس اساسيات نظريات الهندسه وشويه انجليزي علشان تعرف تقرا المراجع وبنعلمك ازاي تدور في الفهارس وشويه رياضيات علشأن تعرف تحل مسائل المراجع وانت اللي هتقرر تبقى مهندس امتى - وكلامه صح لاني شفت مشرفين مهندسين وشفت مهندسين مشرفين


----------



## Ahmad Alskaf (6 مارس 2015)

لمواسير الحريق المدفونة يمكنك استخدام
مواسير HDPE أو uPVC مع مراعاة مواصفات المشروع 
هذه النوعيات مرنة وأسهل من ناحية التركيب ولا تحتاج لحماية من التاكل و ضياعات الضغط الطولية صغيرة جدا
مع الأخذ بعين الاعتبار قيمة ضغط الشبكة في اختيار تصنيف المواسير


----------



## fayek9 (6 مارس 2015)

طبقا لأكواد ال NFPA 24 وال NFPA 13 الجزء الخاص بالunderground piping كل الوصلات مقبولة وهى كالأتي : grooved أو Welded أو threaded مع الأخذ فى الاحتياط الاجراءات المناسبة لكل نوع توصيل للتأكد من ثبات المواسير سواء قفايز أو thrust blocks .... الخ المهم الوصلة تتحمل و تعدى ضغط الاختبار والأحمال الاخرى للتربة "فى حالة عدم وجود trench " انظر المرفقات


----------

